# Does Fido actually unlock iPhones?



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Apple/Fido/Rogers do not unlock iPhones for any reason however implied.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Just unlock it yourself. It's an easy hack.

It's been about a decade since Rogers/fido offered an unlock option for cell phones. And even back then, they charged $250 for this. Now it's not done under any circumstances, and it certainly isn't done for iPhones.

No need to waste your time calling them. There is no chance.


----------

